# Farm Name Suggestions



## SheepGirl (Mar 7, 2012)

My sheep will be moving to my property soon (they live at my neighbors)...don't know when they'll be here, but hopefully sometime within the next year or two...or whenever someone buys my neighbor's farm.

Anyway, I will be needing a farm name. We currently have two acres, but we are buying about two acres from the same neighbor. I currently have Montadale/Babydoll Southdown crosses, however, I don't intend on breeding them as "a part" of my farm - if that makes sense? I want to start a seedstock flock of registered/commercial/production Katahdin sheep...that will be our farm's main purpose. My dad will want to eventually get a draft horse, but that probably won't be at least until after he gets back from Kuwait. Eventually I would like to get a pair or trio of Yorkshire gilts and produce feeder pigs...but I don't know.

I was thinking something along the lines of "Sunset Livestock Company" because we have exquisite sunsets, I will want to be raising more than just sheep, and because this will be a working farm/business and I intend to make a profit (however much it may be). However, should I choose to direct market products (such as lamb or pork) in the future, I don't think this farm name would "sit well" with consumers. (Like, it paints the picture of a "company" rather than a "farm" and, IMO, consumers who buy straight from farmers want to buy from a "farm" not a "company.")

I don't want to include my name in it (first or last) because my first name is a common name...but spelled differently and nobody can pronounce my last name (and I intend to get married in the future and I want to "move" the farm name with me...at least for registration purposes for the Katahdins).

Suggestions, anyone? 

_Edited for grammar._


----------



## michickenwrangler (Mar 23, 2012)

I've found that "sunset" and "sunrise" are overused in farm names. Then again, I live on the east coast of Michigan so "Sunrise" is used for just about everything over here: diners, tow truck companies, insurance, senior centers. Go ahead and keep farm or ranch in your name.

If you have spectacular sunsets, use that but make it more poetic: something like "Painted Sky Farm" or "Firesky Farm" or "Crimson Sun Farm" lend you some originality while still keeping with what you want to use as a description. Good luck!


----------



## BrownSheep (Mar 23, 2012)

Haha most producers, large or small, use company in my area .Generally brand name ( or last name) Livestock company.  I.e  Rocking A Livestock Co. Or Smith livestock Co. But than again I'm out west.


----------

